# Colombian Mass Monster!!!!



## Curt James (Mar 19, 2014)

An eight month old baby boy made headlines in Colombia on Tuesday after weighing in at over 40 pounds, three times heavier than an average child of that age. (March 19)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbZyCIjSh6U


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2014)

bowling anyone?


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 19, 2014)

c section i'm sure


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2014)

And GMO's are safe.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 19, 2014)

Griffith said:


> bowling anyone?



Pin or ball?? LMAO


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 19, 2014)

Obese at 8 months old


----------



## need2lift (Mar 19, 2014)

that's fucked up...I have friends with kids that are age 4-5 that barely weigh 40 pounds


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 19, 2014)

muscle tech baby formula


----------



## Watson (Mar 21, 2014)

need2lift said:


> that's fucked up...I have friends with kids that are age 4-5 that barely weigh 40 pounds



really? my 5yr old is stick thin regardless of how much he eats and he is 54 pounds.....

do ur friends feed their kids or just let them roam and self-feed?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Obese at 8 months old



Fat little fuck


----------



## need2lift (Mar 21, 2014)

Griffith said:


> really? my 5yr old is stick thin regardless of how much he eats and he is 54 pounds.....
> 
> do ur friends feed their kids or just let them roam and self-feed?



A bowl of water and leftovers from the prior week will keep them going at that age....


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Griffith said:


> really? my 5yr old is stick thin regardless of how much he eats and he is 54 pounds.....
> 
> do ur friends feed their kids or just let them roam and self-feed?


my daughter 4yr weighs less than 35 and my son just turned 6yr weighs 64 and around mex kids at his school hes a monster. just sayn I think he was guessing their weight but 40 dont seem to far off for girls


----------



## blaaze (Apr 2, 2014)

ain't nothin little about that fat fucker!!!


----------

